# Shocked and Saddened by the loss of Daisy



## Chris Hill (Apr 7, 2020)

When I woke up this morning I had no idea that by the end of the day I would have buried our cat in the garden.

We have had Daisy, a gorgeous white cat with black ears and tail since she was 2 1/2.

We got her from Cat Protection as well as her sister Jet.

3 or 4 days ago my father had noticed that she didn't seem her usual self, she wasn't eating hardly anything and she seemed lethargic, I had seen her vomiting a couple of times as well, though she was prone to hairballs. We had also noticed that she looked rather thin and was spending a lot of time outside sleeping in a bush, she loved to be outside and with the nice weather we didn't think this was abnormal behavior; She loved her food however and was not eating now so this was the worrying sign.

So my mum phoned up the vets and I took Daisy down. We just thought she might have an infection or something. Due to the COVID 19 measures, only I was allowed to take her but couldn't even go inside the surgery which was awful, my parents never even had the chance to say goodbye.

The vet said that she had found a mass on Daisy's abdomen and that due to her age (13 1/2) surgery was not an option. We were shocked, surprised, in disbelief. The options were to have her put to sleep or to give her some medication to pep her up for a short while but this wouldn't stop the tumour growing. Reluctantly we all took the decision to have her put to sleep to save her from any suffering.

I brought her home and we buried her in the garden, a garden she loved to roam so much.

It has all come as a terrible shock and hasn't sunk in yet really. It was only a few days ago she accompanied me for a walk down the lane, she used to do that frequently, we'd walk a few hundred yards and then come back. She seemed fine then.

She and her sister went for their annual vaccinations at the end of February where they give them a physical examination, and no lumps or bumps were found on her then, so whatever this was must have grown rapidly, I'm just at a loss for words or explanation.

We still do have her sister Jet who is behind me asleep on my bed as I type this, they weren't close as sisters, they used to play on rare occasions but generally gave each other a wide berth. She seems fine but I'm sure she'll notice her absence as time goes by.

Our pets bring us so much joy it is just totally heartbreaking when this happens, especially so suddenly.

R.I.P Daisy, you will be missed


----------



## ttaylor45 (Jan 3, 2011)

Chris Hill said:


> When I woke up this morning I had no idea that by the end of the day I would have buried our cat in the garden.
> 
> We have had Daisy, a gorgeous white cat with black ears and tail since she was 2 1/2.
> 
> ...


. I am so sorry to hear about your cat take care you feel like this as she was obviously well loved.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Daisy, she's a very pretty cat. 
Sadly, cats hide any pain for some time before showing any real signs as a survival mechanism, so things often appear to happen very quickly and we don't get time to process it before they've gone from our lives.


Run free, Daisy. xx


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss.

I've been through this with one of my cats, and, like Daisy, she'd had a full checkup only a few weeks before. You may find that Jet does miss her sister for a little while, but this does pass.

Please keep in touch with us and let us know all that Jet gets up to. 

We're all thinking of you.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your beautiful Daisy. The passing of a precious pet is always heartbreaking but more difficult when you're given sudden bad news and have to make that awful decision at a moment's notice. Daisy was obviously feeling unwell and you did the kindest thing for her. There's a saying 'better a week too early than a day too late'. You wouldn't have wanted to see her deteriorating further and her suffering increasing. I've been in your shoes with one of my cats who had cancer and I know how really hard it is. Take care. Sweet dreams Daisy xx


----------



## Chris Hill (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you all so much for your kind words, it definitely helps in these difficult times. I didn't sleep a wink last night thinking about her.

We did the right thing, she would only have deteriorated further which would have been even more heartbreaking to deal with. She certainly lived her life to the full, roaming the garden, coming for walks down the lane, climbing trees, hunting, dashing about in the snow. We have to remember the good times she had with us.
We will often find ourselves glancing at her favourite chair and expecting to see her on it or waiting for her to walk past the window on her way to ask for food, that's the hard part of it.

It will take a while to get our heads around the fact that it was so sudden and that she seemed fine just a few days ago when she followed me for a walk down the lane, but as you mentioned she may have been feeling unwell for some time, they can't tell us unfortunately.

Jet sleeps a lot during the day and is active at night whereas Daisy was the opposite. They did spend time together in the garden if I was with them, sometimes Jet would hide round a corner and pounce on Daisy in play. Othertimes they'd have a disagreement and one would hiss and cuff the other around the ear. They weren't best buddies as siblings but certainly tollerated each other.

Jet is coping OK at the moment thanks, I will keep in touch, she brought me a mouse this morning which she ate outside so her tummy is full and she is currently asleep.

I do think she noticed the absense of a food mat and a bowl of food last night but she's not gone looking for Daisy yet, early days though.

Thanks again for your lovely words of support, they mean a lot.


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Oh, what a pretty!


----------



## ttaylor45 (Jan 3, 2011)

Chris Hill said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words, it definitely helps in these difficult times. I didn't sleep a wink last night thinking about her.
> 
> We did the right thing, she would only have deteriorated further which would have been even more heartbreaking to deal with. She certainly lived her life to the full, roaming the garden, coming for walks down the lane, climbing trees, hunting, dashing about in the snow. We have to remember the good times she had with us.
> We will often find ourselves glancing at her favourite chair and expecting to see her on it or waiting for her to walk past the window on her way to ask for food, that's the hard part of it.
> ...


You definitely did the right thing I faced this heartbreak in May 2018 with Rusty my toy poodle he was diagnosed with a growth near his liver which caused extremely high liver enzymes and he was in pain so we had no choice he was 13 and a half. Six months later in November 2018 we also lost Pepe the slightly smaller of the two in the photo he had kidney disease and was virtually blind due to cataracts and glaucoma he was 12 and 4 months old. I miss them a great deal.


----------



## Chris Hill (Apr 7, 2020)

Aww, they both look so cute. Sorry to hear about them, it's the heart-wrenching aspect of owning a pet. I can't begin to imagine what it's like for an owner to lose their dog, the bond is so close.

At least cats are more independent and will go where they want to and when


----------



## Chris Hill (Apr 7, 2020)

So this afternoon Jet was in the garden, I could sense she was looking for Daisy. I encouraged her to the bottom of the garden where she is buried and had a talk with her, told her that Daisy was here for whenever Jet wanted to come and see her. We stayed together down there for a good 20 minutes before I came back inside the house. That was 1 hour ago, she is still sat there, right beside Daisy's grave looking at her. I'm sure she knows now.


----------

